# 90 Gallon Jungle Tank...Low-Light, High-Tech



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm thrilled you posted this! This must be the tank you were telling me about, when I posted something about the HD shop lights. I think the tank looks awesome - if I can end up with anything remotely like that, I'll be as pleased as punch. You hooked me as soon as I read your self-described approach to aquarium keeping, because you took the words right out of my mouth - lol. Then when I saw the shop lights I flipped. 
The tank looks stunning (exactly my style) and you've given me a lot of hope...
~ Cin ~


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

driftwoodhunter said:


> I'm thrilled you posted this! This must be the tank you were telling me about, when I posted something about the HD shop lights. I think the tank looks awesome - if I can end up with anything remotely like that, I'll be as pleased as punch. You hooked me as soon as I read your self-described approach to aquarium keeping, because you took the words right out of my mouth - lol. Then when I saw the shop lights I flipped.
> The tank looks stunning (exactly my style) and you've given me a lot of hope...
> ~ Cin ~


Well thanks, I'm humbled. :smile:

I've stated it as many times as I can on the forum...simply put, there are different styles and methods to achieve different results. All depends on what you're after, what you want to spend, and how much time you put into it. This tank is stupid low maintenance. I went all of three weeks in January without so much as touching it, no water changes, no nothing, just a water top off that my friend did once while I was out of town. It is the definition of low maintenance aquarium. As such, being low light, low tech...it will never look like some of the amazing high tech wonders some folks have, but that doesn't mean it can't look good. 

I think they key to this one is that I take everything in moderation. I have moderate, low light. I can (and have) forgot about the light on the weekend and accidentally run it 24 hours without catastrophe. I run a moderate amount of Co2. I don't even run a drop checker, my 4-5 bubbles per second isn't going to get near the "ideal" 30 ppm that everyone stresses about. That said, the Co2 I do inject obviously has an effect. Yet, it's at such a low level the fauna are never in danger and quite happy. Since my lights and Co2 are moderately applied, I don't have the need for regular ferts/dosing/water changes. I do these things, but if I skip a week or two the tank isn't going to "crash". 

Patience and moderation. Everyone wants to turn it into rocket science...It's a glass box with a bunch of weeds and some critters in it.


----------



## Msigler (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks pretty sweet Dax. I can't see one thing that I don't like about it. I hope I can get mine looking like that in the future.


----------



## mikk (Mar 6, 2012)

This is brilliant. 
Thanks for posting the details. I am in the middle of setting up a new 90 gallon tank as my first planted tank with soil. I was going to do 4 T8 bulbs, no T5 and no CO2. 
But, now... That CO2 link on Amazon looks quite affordable...


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

That is a lovely tank.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

Msigler said:


> Looks pretty sweet Dax. I can't see one thing that I don't like about it. I hope I can get mine looking like that in the future.


Thanks! There are lot's of little things that drive me nuts, hahaha.



mikk said:


> This is brilliant.
> Thanks for posting the details. I am in the middle of setting up a new 90 gallon tank as my first planted tank with soil. I was going to do 4 T8 bulbs, no T5 and no CO2.
> But, now... That CO2 link on Amazon looks quite affordable...


Thanks! 

There is nothing wrong with T5s. I don't want the idea that I'm opposed to them getting out there. They are great, and some of the fixtures look really clean, aesthetically, much more so than my old shoplights! I just wan't to show people you don't _have_ to have T5s to grow lots of plants. 

Yea, the change after Co2 is amazing. I'd try to talk you out of it...but I can't, Co2 rocks. 




Patriot100% said:


> That is a lovely tank.


Thank you! Appreciated!


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

From the looks of it, it seems not all your stem plants survived or made the cut for the jungle life. In the second picture there seems to be a banana plant in the lower left corner, I don't seem it in the final picture. Did you remove it or let nature take it's course. The same goes for that fluffy feather like stem plant also.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

Patriot100% said:


> From the looks of it, it seems not all your stem plants survived or made the cut for the jungle life. In the second picture there seems to be a banana plant in the lower left corner, I don't seem it in the final picture. Did you remove it or let nature take it's course. The same goes for that fluffy feather like stem plant also.


Well...let me answer this in parts, lol.

This was my first large planted tank. I honestly couldn't identify any of the plants I originally put in there, except for the dwarf sag. I started the tank semi-Walstad-ish, so I wanted to plant heavy. I bought live plants, what ever they may have been from my one and only LFS. _Whatever she had...I bought._ It was trial by fire. 

I tinkered around a lot in December and learned a ton as well. My stem plants didn't die off, quite the contrary, they went nuts! I had some Bacopa that almost took over one side of the tank after I started injecting. It got so bad it was blocking out what little light I had. I removed it. 

The foxtail (feathery looking one that I don't know the real name of) did very well...I removed it because it became a huge pain. When foxtail gets going it sheds like crazy. I had that stuff floating around, all in my filter. It had to go. It was like duckweed with a stem.

The banana plants just didn't really fit my taste once I got it home. I got rid of it. I moved some other plants around and such, added and removed driftwood, and made some changes through out the process. All in the name of personal preference. 

The only thing I have killed is some dwarf hairgrass and baby tears (see the little bright green patches in the middle of the 2nd pic) that I tried. I simply don't have enough light in my deep tank for those plants. After that I started researching my plants before I bought them, lol, go figure. I may have upset my Madegascar Lace as well. It was growing like a weed, but in my slow water flow tank it would collect some algae. My Otos couldn't work their magic on it, due to it's skeletal shape. So I trimmed it up big time, and now it has gone a bit dormant on me. I've read that this happens from time to time...so I haven't really stressed out about it. That, and the more I play around with the tank the more I like the "Amazonia" theme I sort of have going. 

Back on topic, the only stem plant I have now is some Bacopa looking stuff that is very red. It's wrapped around some driftwood in the far back right side, which is pretty much hidden from all views except looking at the tank directly from above due to the thick nature of things. I've just learned that I personally don't really care for stem plants as they don't lend themselves to the low maintenance aspect of my tank, what with thier constant need fro trimming to remain presentable.


----------



## salmon (Apr 14, 2011)

Daximus said:


> Well thanks, I'm humbled. :smile:
> 
> I've stated it as many times as I can on the forum...simply put, there are different styles and methods to achieve different results. All depends on what you're after, what you want to spend, and how much time you put into it. This tank is stupid low maintenance. I went all of three weeks in January without so much as touching it, no water changes, no nothing, just a water top off that my friend did once while I was out of town. It is the definition of low maintenance aquarium. As such, being low light, low tech...it will never look like some of the amazing high tech wonders some folks have, but that doesn't mean it can't look good.
> 
> ...


This is a really solid post that would be a great read for beginners, well done. roud:

Tank is very nice btw, low tech is so nice when your able to not touch it for weeks at a time at still have it looking good.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

salmon said:


> This is a really solid post that would be a great read for beginners, well done. roud:
> 
> Tank is very nice btw, low tech is so nice when your able to not touch it for weeks at a time at still have it looking good.


Thank you! It's easier to take a low-tech tank to a hi-tech tank than the other way around. That's how I approached things anyways. I didn't know this kind of growth was possible with a low-tech when I started it. I'm so glad I got Co2 before the high lights, if I hadn't done things "backwards" I never would have known this was possible. 

Moral of the story...new people: Get Co2 before you get high light, because you just might find out you don't need or want the high light. :biggrin:


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

hehehe _*"It's a glass box with a bunch of weeds and some critters in it."*_

nice, I like :smile:


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

wkndracer said:


> hehehe _*"It's a glass box with a bunch of weeds and some critters in it."*_
> 
> nice, I like :smile:


:icon_mrgr

Thanks! 

It was your tank that inspired me to go this route! Granted, I strayed off the path a bit when I added Co2, but that's neither here nor there. This thread should be mandatory ready for new folks interested in dirt tanks and/or low tech setups. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/low-tech-forum/86457-55-gallon-low-tech-soil-sub.html I must have read that whole thread three times before I was even a member on the forum.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

:icon_redf haha TY

there was no path LOL other than that tank was done on the cheap cheap (tweety tank) dirty old stuff saved from the dump LOL and lowest of the low tech following conversations Tim (Trallen44) and I had in PM's. Dirt, power head, heater, shop lights and weeds. While it was my first I've done a dozen more and all of them are different. The only common point is using MGOCPM.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

wkndracer said:


> :icon_redf haha TY
> 
> there was no path LOL other than that tank was done on the cheap cheap (tweety tank) dirty old stuff saved from the dump LOL and lowest of the low tech following conversations Tim (Trallen44) and I had in PM's. Dirt, power head, heater, shop lights and weeds. While it was my first I've done a dozen more and all of them are different. The only common point is using MGOCPM.


That's what makes it great to me. 
Canister filter, no. Co2, no. High light, no. High maintenance, no. 

I just followed the same ideals, then added a smidgen of Co2 and...BAM! jungle! It's just appealing to me that one doesn't have to spend hundreds upon hundreds of dollars to have a nice setup. Oh, and that I can leave town for weeks at a time and it just keeps ticking like a clock. Get home, do a water change, and leave it alone for another month. 



> Dirt, power head, heater, shop lights and weeds.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

CO2 makes all the difference. thats almost always the limiting agent in planted aquaria.
tank looks GREAT. love the angelfish, wish i had the room for some...


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

@[email protected] said:


> CO2 makes all the difference. thats almost always the limiting agent in planted aquaria.
> tank looks GREAT. love the angelfish, wish i had the room for some...


Thanks!

Exactly right about the Co2. I've been on a carbon crusade since this tank took off. I got Co2 only because I wanted to play around with it, not because I needed it. It's a shame that most people get the insane lighting and then _need_ the Co2, when most of them would probably be more than happy with their growth had they just added Co2 to reasonable lighting.


----------



## Tt120 (Mar 12, 2012)

That is the best looking tank I've ever seen! I am going to try to copy your setup as best I can and see what happens. I have a 55 but it's already set up with critters so I'm going to get a small 10g and play with it. Once I figure out what I'm doing, I will tear down the 55 and do it to that one as well.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

Tt120 said:


> That is the best looking tank I've ever seen! I am going to try to copy your setup as best I can and see what happens. I have a 55 but it's already set up with critters so I'm going to get a small 10g and play with it. Once I figure out what I'm doing, I will tear down the 55 and do it to that one as well.


Thank you, but you need to make an appointment with your closest optometrist ASAP, lol. Save those flatering comments for tanks like this... http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals/149265-120-gallon-ada-like-ditched-dutch.html But again, thank you. It doesn't seem that special to me, but it's nice to know others think it looks pretty good. 

You are on the right track as well. Set up a 5 or 10 gallon exactly like you want to do your 55 gallon. Play around with it, experiment. I did a 5 gallon and then a 20 gallon before I ever attempted this. The experience was invaluable for me. While this forum is a wealth of knowledge, there are just some things you got to try for yourself. Go forward and play in the dirt!


----------



## mjmcg2 (Mar 15, 2012)

nice tank man! im glad i stumbled upon this thread.. you have alot of good advice for a beginner like myself. i have a 16g tank now (tall 10) for about a year that i just converted to a planted tank with some eco complete substrate that a friend of a friend gave me for free otherwise i was thinking dirt. i have an empty 55g tank sitting in storage that i plan on setting up in about a year or two so this 16g will be a great learning exp.

i have been trying to find a nice budget buy for a co2 system that i can use for this 16g as well as the 55 when i set it up. i am liking yours alot and im pretty sure im gonna get that regulator but i have a few questions if you dont mind.. i read on your amazon link that its preset? meaning you cant adjust the bps? you said you got it running at about 4bps? i dont know much yet but i do know that is def over kill for a 16g. bottom line is can this regulator be tuned down for my 16g?


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

mjmcg2 said:


> nice tank man! im glad i stumbled upon this thread.. you have alot of good advice for a beginner like myself. i have a 16g tank now (tall 10) for about a year that i just converted to a planted tank with some eco complete substrate that a friend of a friend gave me for free otherwise i was thinking dirt. i have an empty 55g tank sitting in storage that i plan on setting up in about a year or two so this 16g will be a great learning exp.
> 
> i have been trying to find a nice budget buy for a co2 system that i can use for this 16g as well as the 55 when i set it up. i am liking yours alot and im pretty sure im gonna get that regulator but i have a few questions if you dont mind.. i read on your amazon link that its preset? meaning you cant adjust the bps? you said you got it running at about 4bps? i dont know much yet but i do know that is def over kill for a 16g. bottom line is can this regulator be tuned down for my 16g?


The output pressure is set at around 30-38 PSI on the regulator...that's pressure, not to be confused with flow. Different animals. :smile:

Yes, this regulator has a needle valve and the flow (we talk bubbles per second around here) is fully adjustable. The _pressure_ is not adjustable...this isn't a terrible big deal unless you need extreme precision or you are trying to run multiple tanks off of one regulator. I don't need extreme precision, although the unit has proven to be pretty precise in my opinion.

Yes, 4 bubbles per second would most likely be overkill for your small tank. Yes, this thing can be turned down or up to meet almost any size tank's needs.

There are two different schools of logic here that I need to make you aware of before we go own. 

The accepted level, or the ideal level of Co2 in a planted tank is generally accepted at 30 ppm (parts per million). This level is measured by a device called a drop checker. A drop checker uses a solution to determine the Ph in the water, thereby determining the amount of Co2...more or less. This is important for people with high light tanks becuase they need every bit of Co2 they can cram into their tanks (without gassing thier fish) to keep up the battle against algae. 

I don't have high light. I don't _need_ Co2. I use Co2 to give my tank a little bump. Since I don't need Co2 at a certain level to keep up with my lighting, I have a lot more flexibility in how much I add. Basically any Co2 I add is beneficial...I have no parameters to meet, because again...I don't _need_ the Co2 like some people's tanks. Therefore I have no drop checker...I pulled 4 bps right out of my rear without a second thought. I watched the tank for a few day to make sure the fish were cool and then I left it alone. _My ppm could be 5 or 25, I don't know and I don't care...anything I add is more than would be there naturally. _

That is the beauty of low-light tanks...they are very forgiving. If someone with super high light tried what I do, they would surely have an algae farm.

Any of this make sense? :confused1:


----------



## mjmcg2 (Mar 15, 2012)

haha thanks i was a little worried when the regulator said preset.. sorry i dont mean to sound dumb when it comes to this stuff but i am learning pretty quickly with about a week of reading through this forum.

i already have a single T8 and my tank is 16 inches high (btw i remembered my tank is 14g and not 16) and i just planted baby tears. i read that you had trouble keeping yours but hopefully only being 16 inches high and some co2 it will grow bright and green.

i have already done alot of research on a drop checker and stumbled upon mordalphus's in his thread here. 15 bucks shipped with solution seems like a good deal to me.

so after i get this regulator and drop checker i think all ill need is the tank and defuser? not too sure yet on a defuser but i really didnt start looking at that yet.. ill probably get an extra check valve too. they are pretty cheap and dont know if i trust the one that will come with the bubble counter and regulator.

thanks for all of your help i read alot of your stuff and your tank looks amazing without spending crazy money and thats what i want!!


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

mjmcg2 said:


> thanks for all of your help i read alot of your stuff and your tank looks amazing without spending crazy money and thats what i want!!


No problem. You're off to a good start! Yea, drop checkers are dirt cheap...I'm not opposed to them, I've just never got around to buying one, lol. Diffusers aren't rocket science either. I ended up buying one from Aquatek as well...it's little over priced ($16) but it works and I'm happy. Good luck!


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

Nice jungle roud:

This is what I used to have in my 30 gal with two T12 lights and no CO2 back in '85. Plants did great with that liquid rock San Diego sold us as tap water LOL. I had enough mulm and plant tabs in the gravel to act like dirt.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

wow very nice! Totally loving the diamond plate. good job man!


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

nonconductive said:


> wow very nice! Totally loving the diamond plate. good job man!





audioaficionado said:


> Nice jungle roud:


Thanks all! :biggrin:


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

nonconductive said:


> wow very nice! Totally loving the diamond plate. good job man!


I've been trying to remember what that's called..thanks - lol


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

driftwoodhunter said:


> I've been trying to remember what that's called..thanks - lol


it took me a minute to remember, then i thought of Rachel's fish room and it came to me. haha


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

nonconductive said:


> it took me a minute to remember, then i thought of *Rachel's* fish room and it came to me. haha


Rachel=msjinkzd?

Yea, I looooove her setup. I'm always telling folks, diamond plate is a girls best friend. :biggrin:


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

hahaha nice.... yes, that rachel. she's awesome and so is her stock. and so is her diamond plate.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

oooh...is there a photo of all this diamond plate??? I'll have to find her posts on the fish room, I don't remember seeing the diamond plate. Anywhere.

Say, can you take a pic of the 90 without the flash (at night) so we can see how illuminated the tank is?


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

driftwoodhunter said:


> oooh...is there a photo of all this diamond plate??? I'll have to find her posts on the fish room, I don't remember seeing the diamond plate. Anywhere.
> 
> Say, can you take a pic of the 90 without the flash (at night) so we can see how illuminated the tank is?


http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals/146158-introduction-my-fishroom-new-pics-again.html

:biggrin: Her HUGE tank sits on a diamond plate workbench looking thing. It's awesome...I think there are closeups somewhere in that thread. 

I'm going to spend my evening taking some pictures. I actually have a thread over in the photo area looking for help, because, as I'm sure you noticed I'm severely lacking camera skills. Any, and I mean any help is much appreciated. 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/photography/169322-hp-photosmart-r742.html#post1776325


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

I can't imagine maintaining all that. Love the big soft chair right in the middle of it all - lol.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

that chair would be my home.



i think turning the flash off will be a major improvement.


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

I consider my tank a jungle as well...well, it's getting there, at least. I only trim my water sprite and kind of let everything grow wild. I like your setup a lot. I think it mimics nature in a sense, and your aquascaping is nice. 

Keep it up.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

Marconis said:


> I consider my tank a jungle as well...well, it's getting there, at least. I only trim my water sprite and kind of let everything grow wild. I like your setup a lot. I think it mimics nature in a sense, and your aquascaping is nice.
> 
> Keep it up.



Thanks! It was intended to be a Walstad tank...but my A.D.D. got the better of me and I ended up with Co2. I like to think of it as Carbon induced Walstad. :biggrin:


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

I tried my hand at some new/better pictures this weekend. Will post them up soon. Got distracted on a side project. My "potted" tank, not what you're thinking.
:biggrin: 

Here is a tease...










*EDIT:* No more teasing, here is the link to my 30 gallon. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals/169917-30-gallon-potted-tank-low-light.html#post1782983


----------



## RAZmonkey (Jul 7, 2011)

Tank looks great! That's the amount of growth I was thinking I'd get....but I'm kind of glad I'm not there yet. 

It's nice to see other low maintenance tanks. I used to worry I was neglecting my tank, but I need to do what fits in my lifestyle ya know?

The plant spikes? That seems way more cost effective than Root tabs. Or at least easier to purchase. Can they work for my eco complete/moon sand mix? 

Maybe some day I'll take the CO2 plunge. It does seem to make a low light tank lush!


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

RAZmonkey said:


> Tank looks great! That's the amount of growth I was thinking I'd get....but I'm kind of glad I'm not there yet.
> 
> It's nice to see other low maintenance tanks. I used to worry I was neglecting my tank, but I need to do what fits in my lifestyle ya know?
> 
> ...


Mine is a dirt tank, that helps a lot. Plant spikes can off put a fair amount of ammonia verses standard root tabs. If your tank is well established with a good filter and you use them in moderation I personally haven't had any issues. With Eco Complete, or other substances I cannot confirm nor deny safety. Use at your own risk. FYI, you can make your own Root Tabs and save a bundle...it's pretty simple too. Remind me to dig up that link...

Tank neglect, verses tank obsession, lol. I personally think a lot of people create problems by messing around too much, too fast. My two cents. Like I stated earlier in the thread, I'm able to leave mine on "autopilot" for a month notwithstanding water top offs. (Auto fish feeder helps as well $15 at Wal-Mart). I rarely leave it alone for a month, but I can if I need to. It is constantly left alone for a week. I travel for work so my tank had to be this way. Oil industry. :icon_cool

Co2 is the secret to my success. There is no plunge to take really, other than acquiring the components. Around here you will hear lot's of complicated Co2 talk...and it can be complicated for a high light tank that _needs_ the Co2, but for a low light tank that just happens to have some Co2, it couldn't be easier. My total Co2 investment was under $150. Once setup it's about as high maintenance as my lights. Meaning, once plugged into the timer I forget about them, lol. 

Hope this helps man. Oh, and Co2 notwithstanding...one T8 shoplight is pretty low light, really low unless it's sort of reflective like mine.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Call me crazy, but I love terra cotta pots in a tank. Maybe it's because I do so much terrestrial gardening. When I set up my next tank I may have a few plants in pots so I can move them easily and get a new look when I want.

Daximus, you're right about the complicated Co2 talk - all that I've read has left me with a fear of it - I'll either do it all wrong & gas my fish, or create problems for my low light tanks, or...or...or...


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

On a slow grow tank who says you can't drizzle in CO2 as a supplement? You don't need to keep it lime green. Any color of green would be an improvement over what gets dissolved in from the air or decomposition.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

driftwoodhunter said:


> Call me crazy, but I love terra cotta pots in a tank. Maybe it's because I do so much terrestrial gardening. When I set up my next tank I may have a few plants in pots so I can move them easily and get a new look when I want.
> 
> Daximus, you're right about the complicated Co2 talk - all that I've read has left me with a fear of it - I'll either do it all wrong & gas my fish, or create problems for my low light tanks, or...or...or...


I'll start a new journal later tonight for my 30 gallon with the pots, you will love it...something a bit different. Each plant is planted "dirt style" in it's own pot. The pots are covered in sand (black diamond), which acts as my primary tank substrate. 

I can vacuum the tank, rearrange plants daily if I so choose, remove the plants entirely for a thorough cleaning, and specialize the substrate/fertilization for each individual plant as I so choose. :thumbsup:

Don't let the Co2 scare you. Again, if you don't _need_ it, it's not that complicated. I mean a tank without Co2 has so many ppm of Co2 naturally occuring...lets say 1-5 ppm (I don't honestly know). So anything you add is going to be helpful, even if your only bumping it up to 10-15 ppm that's still way more than there would be normally. Granted, it's not up to the 30 ppm "magic number" or whatever it is, _but it doesn't need to be if your running low light_. The reason DIY Co2 fails is not due to it not being powerful enough in many cases (large tanks notwithstanding) it's merely that it is _so_ inconsistent. Running a regulator, on a timer, with a set b/p/s makes for a nice easy, consistent Co2 bump. 

Gassing the fish is a concern for any Co2 system...if something breaks it _could happen_, I err on the side of caution, which is why I leave mine set to 4-5 b/p/s...but even at an un-countable b/p/s my fish weren't gasping when I tried it that way. Probably due to my less than efficient diffusion methods, lol. I would crank mine up, but soon I'm going to have to start trimming. :eek5:

The thing regarding Co2 that messes up low light tanks with Co2 (and many times high light tanks for that matter) is inconsistency. 



audioaficionado said:


> On a slow grow tank who says you can't drizzle in CO2 as a supplement? You don't need to keep it lime green. Any color of green would be an improvement over what gets dissolved in from the air or decomposition.


Exactly. I don't even have a drop checker. As stated in my original post, I don't know what my Co2 ppm are, and I don't really care. I'm confident it's more than would occur naturally. You don't end up with a jungle like this in three and half months without something going on.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

I like potted plants in a tank for all the reasons you listed. I have to order just a few plants at a time due to funds, and I always end up with a mess because I stick a plant here, stick a plant there - with no long range plan. I do dirt tanks, so it's a mess to rearrange. The 125 will be a blend of planted & potted. Who knows? It may end up just being potted! If a plant needs more light - up to a higher place in the tank it goes. Starting to see algae? Out it comes for treatment. Just too darned tasty for the Buenos Aires or Columbians to pass up? Out it goes to another tank (after a dip). Wonderful!

What about the Co2 liquid supplements? I can't remember if it's Flourish or Excel. Seems I've read that some plants like vals and maybe swords melt if Excel is used? I don't ever want to bother with a Co2 tank.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

driftwoodhunter said:


> I like potted plants in a tank for all the reasons you listed. I have to order just a few plants at a time due to funds, and I always end up with a mess because I stick a plant here, stick a plant there - with no long range plan. I do dirt tanks, so it's a mess to rearrange. The 125 will be a blend of planted & potted. Who knows? It may end up just being potted! If a plant needs more light - up to a higher place in the tank it goes. Starting to see algae? Out it comes for treatment. Just too darned tasty for the Buenos Aires or Columbians to pass up? Out it goes to another tank (after a dip). Wonderful!
> 
> What about the Co2 liquid supplements? I can't remember if it's Flourish or Excel. Seems I've read that some plants like vals and maybe swords melt if Excel is used? I don't ever want to bother with a Co2 tank.


Flourish is water column fertilization, good stuff, I love it. 
Excell is an algae killer (literally has stuff in it to kill algae) and Co2 supplement. It can effect some plants, crypts and vals mostly if I remember correctly. It works, but there isn't a real substitute for Co2 in my opinion. Cup of coffee, milk or powdered creamer...you make the call. 

On the 125 definitely think about the pots. At Hobby Lobby you can get the little itty-bitty ones like 10 for $2. They are great! If you get the smaller ones you could easily bury them beneath the substrate and make it look as if there is no pot at all.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Yuck! Powdered creamer - blasphemy! I get it ; )

Wouldn't small pots inhibit root growth? Certainly some root tissue will grow through the drainage hole in the bottom, but I'm thinking swords - with their large root systems - will need to be in big pots or planted directly into the tank.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

driftwoodhunter said:


> Yuck! Powdered creamer - blasphemy! I get it ; )
> 
> Wouldn't small pots inhibit root growth? Certainly some root tissue will grow through the drainage hole in the bottom, but I'm thinking swords - with their large root systems - will need to be in big pots or planted directly into the tank.


Yea...they will, I haven't got that far yet, lol. Still, I have seen an enormous house plant in a little bitty pot...not saying it's a good idea though. :biggrin:

I'll cross that bridge when I get there, but I'm thinking they would adapt to a less than ideal sized pot. I figure they root themselves like that to stay planted in the river...as long as we provide the substrate properties they need I don't see why they can't be confined to a less than ideal pot...since they aren't in a river. It will be interesting to find out, lol.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

driftwoodhunter said:


> Say, can you take a pic of the 90 without the flash (at night) so we can see how illuminated the tank is?


Still working out the bugs on my photography. This is with all the lights on. I took a bunch of decent ones with the tripod and all...but somehow my SD card in my camera got goofed and I had to reformat it...so here is a quicky shot for you.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

That looks good, much better than with the flash - not bad for T8s, eh? ; )
(and I don't have the patience to use a tripod - my pics would look so much better if I did)

I took pics of my empty tank with the T8 and a T5 - the light penetration to the bottom of the tank was too close to call, both looked the same. I'm going to use the T8s until I can afford T5s - and only then if it proves T5s are dramatically better at saving utility $$. (cost of the fixtures/bulbs vs. the electric savings)


----------



## joon (Jul 17, 2004)

your tank looks really great like a view of amazon 
and this thread is very helpful for me
one day i like to try home depot light
and i also like to learn about miracle - gro organic soil
is it aquarium and fish safe???
i like to try that soil right away


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

joon said:


> your tank looks really great like a amazon
> and this thread is very helpful for me
> one day i like to try home depot light
> and i also like to learn about miracle - gro organic soil
> is it aquarium and fish safe soil???


Has been safe for me. Dirt tanks require a bit of finesse, but think about this. In nature, when you see water filled with plants and fish, what is below it? Dirt. :icon_mrgr

To act like a dirt tank is dangerous makes me giggle. Nothing special about the Home Depot lights, just a shop light with a decent reflector. I'm just happy to show people that you don't need a T5HO to grow plants. If you have one, or want to get one, that is fantastic...but many people act like they are mandatory and that simply isn't the case. For many people, they are far too powerful. :thumbsup:


----------

